# Robbie...his services and Valet Magic



## i2oops (Apr 21, 2008)

Hi Guys

I just wanted to share with you some pics and my experiences with Robbie at valet magic (username magic1).

Having only recently bought my TT there are of course many things I'd like to fix and modify. One thing in particular that was particulary annoying were some severe swirl marks found on different parts of the body - almost like a brillo pad had been used 

Had a quick chat with Robbie and he assured me they could be removed - so we agreed a price. Now there are two things here I would like to emphasise...one being how damn good a job he has done and two how friendly and co-operative this guy is. The pics of the work speak for themselves, but the efforts Robbie has gone to outside of his normal work need to be stressed here! The rear bumper needed fixing and re-spraying - job done at a very reasonable cost by his mate who is a specialist. I needed new wheels...not only is he prepared to fit them for me prior to delivery of the car, he has even found a buyer for my old ones! A few hiccups and delays in the whole process on my behalf, and he has been most accomodating to all of them at no extra cost!

The guy is first class all round and deserves much kudos for his service and quality of work. I can honestly say it has been worth every penny and I cannot recommend Robbie and valet magic enough! If you are thinking about getting this work done on your pride and joy please give him a call and discuss...he even provides a forum discount 

Here is a link for pics:
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/s ... hp?t=84220

Cheers


----------



## tomchap81 (Feb 12, 2008)

Certainly seems like he get a lot of good feedback. Remember the chap a while ago who was so keen to sing his praises he posted the same thing a couple of times, over a couple of days!

Tom


----------



## Hallyfella (Mar 5, 2007)

Looks like a top job, hope he takes that knuckle duster off when he,s working his magic! :roll: 
Did you know your car was black? :wink:


----------



## TT1012 (Feb 26, 2008)

how much does a detail like that cost?


----------



## aidb (Mar 19, 2003)

Wow, that paint looks amazing. Robbie's got your TT's paint looking as good as it did when it came off the production line. I know that level of detailing doesn't come cheap, but how much would an expensive respray be?


----------



## KentishTT (Jun 28, 2007)

some of these guys on DW must have OCD, I read a thread about a white astra the week b4 last and the level of perfection he went to was amazing!


----------



## i2oops (Apr 21, 2008)

tomchap81 said:


> Certainly seems like he get a lot of good feedback. Remember the chap a while ago who was so keen to sing his praises he posted the same thing a couple of times, over a couple of days!
> 
> Tom


I believe it was PissTT who was singing his praises - in fact it was his thread that prompted me to make the decision. What gives Robbie an edge is his passion for detailing and customer service. He's a very likeable guy and from the onset I had no doubts about handing the car over to him.

Cheers


----------



## i2oops (Apr 21, 2008)

aidb said:


> Wow, that paint looks amazing. Robbie's got your TT's paint looking as good as it did when it came off the production line. I know that level of detailing doesn't come cheap, but how much would an expensive respray be?


I'm not easily pleased and don't have money to burn, but the whole experience with him and his company has excelled my expectations and even though I am only going by the pictures, I have no regrets. As you say the paint now looks like factory finish.

He usually charges £425 for the stage 2 detail, however with the forum discount this comes down to £350. I did enquire about a full re-spray a couple of months ago and the cost averaged about £2000  . IMO a detail of this finish which is as close to a re-spray as you can get is probably worth more than he charges.

HTH


----------



## magic1 (Mar 13, 2008)

Hi Guys

Thank you for all the great comments you have posted.
Roops your kind words makes what i do worth while mate and i am always happy to help and go the extra mile.
If any one is interested please pm me, as i like this forum and dont want to break any rules.

Kind Regards

Robbie


----------



## PissTT (Apr 7, 2006)

It was me and Robbie's work speaks for itself!!!   

Wish I got the forum discount 

-p


----------



## magic1 (Mar 13, 2008)

PissTT said:


> It was me and Robbie's work speaks for itself!!!
> 
> Wish I got the forum discount
> 
> -p


There is always the next time, wink wink
I hope you have been looking after her


----------



## PissTT (Apr 7, 2006)

Lol 

Probably after audi day at Combe.... the cement always does mayhem! 

-p


----------



## magic1 (Mar 13, 2008)

PissTT said:


> Lol
> 
> Probably after audi day at Combe.... the cement always does mayhem!
> 
> -p


 [smiley=bigcry.gif] Ill look forward to it :lol:


----------



## i2oops (Apr 21, 2008)

PissTT said:


> Lol
> 
> Probably after audi day at Combe.... the cement always does mayhem!
> 
> -p


Cement!!   

That's raising the bar! Maybe I'll take mine to a car crushing machine next...buff that one out Robbie :lol: (I'll expect a discount)


----------



## magic1 (Mar 13, 2008)

Erm i think ill be on holiday :lol:


----------



## i2oops (Apr 21, 2008)

Just to update...took delivery of the car today and to re-iterate the quality of work done is superb! Like most pics uploaded on here it doesn't do it justice.

Robbie also fitted some new RS4's so apart from ride height and spacers the car looks mint. Will try and post a few pics up tomorrow for those who are interested. 

This guy REALLY knows his stuff to the last detail so to speak and is more than happy to explain or help in any way (regardless if you use his services or not)...so feel free to PM him if you have questions/concerns about paint correction.

Thanks all


----------

